# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  blood work england

## Big_dean

im going to be running soon and before i started wanted to get my blood check to make sure every thing is ok but have no idea how to go about it, any one from england can help me out

do i just go to the docs

can i get it done on the NHS, if not how much dose it cost

and what do i tell them

----------


## marcus300

Go to your doctor and ask him for a full blood panel test. I do know a company who will do it for you but you will have to pay (pm me if need be) but its free at your docs

----------


## MaNiCC

I was also wondering this, thanks marcus

----------


## Big_dean

thanks mate

----------


## Shinalynn

I wouldn't do it on NHS.

----------


## Swifto

You need to find a doctor that will do it. I went through 4 until I found one.

I got the, "Just stop taking steroids then if you worried/concerned about your health", bullshit. I was told the NHS wont support me taking AAS, so I'd have to go private.

After arguing with 4 doctors telling them they do routine blood tests on alcoholics, obese fat idiots and drug addicts, why is testing a steroids user so bad? I dont eat bad and I exercuise 4-5 times a week.

In the end I found one and now get BW done when needed.

----------


## mad dogs

local needled excahnges are funded for this exact reason so they will help you put 100%

----------


## MR-FQ320

> You need to find a doctor that will do it. I went through 4 until I found one.
> 
> I got the, "Just stop taking steroids then if you worried/concerned about your health", bullshit. I was told the NHS wont support me taking AAS, so I'd have to go private.
> 
> After arguing with 4 doctors telling them they do routine blood tests on alcoholics, obese fat idiots and drug addicts, why is testing a steroids user so bad? I dont eat bad and I exercuise 4-5 times a week.
> 
> In the end I found one and now get BW done when needed.



Did you have to register at all the different surgerys first ? and then make an appointment ? Could take quite a while trying to find a doc to undertake this.

----------


## marcus300

You can also do it through a private clinic, if you need one pm me and i put you in touch with one.

----------


## baseline_9

> local needled excahnges are funded for this exact reason so they will help you put 100%


Have u had ur blood taken at a needle exchange, i have called my local needle exchangw and the local drug support line and they both say to speak to my GP as the needle exchange wont do the tests

----------


## marcus300

> Have u had ur blood taken at a needle exchange, i have called my local needle exchangw and the local drug support line and they both say to speak to my GP as the needle exchange wont do the tests


Some needle exchanges do blood test but its for aids,Hep b and Hep c. Just go to your doctor if he wont do it go private.

----------


## Matt

> Have u had ur blood taken at a needle exchange, i have called my local needle exchangw and the local drug support line and they both say to speak to my GP as the needle exchange wont do the tests


Every time i go to the needle exchange in Manchester they almost insist i have bw done...

----------


## baseline_9

> Every time i go to the needle exchange in Manchester they almost insist i have bw done...


And do they do a full blood panel test oncluding testosterone levels etc.. As marcus said my exchange will only test for hep c , AIDS etc..

I would much rqther find a local needle exchange that will do my blood work. However i have decided that i will not start my second cycle untill i get the tests done

----------


## Swifto

My needle exchange doesnt do it. Then only test liver values, thats it if I remember correctly.

You need to find a ddoctor on the NHS that will do it. I found one, then he bloody retired. But I have another one now. I went through all 4 doctors at my surgery and one gave in.

They give BW too obese patients, alcoholics and drug addicts, but not bodybuilders and personal trainers. I had a scream up!

----------


## hilly2010

if ure in the north/north east there is a clinic in chesterlee street that will do full blood work etc. called discus. great place

----------


## yogi44

thanks mate 

--------------
Limo Hire
Slimming Pills

----------

